# Freeze-Out in Canada Imminent!!!!!!!!



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

The forecast for early next week in Regina and Winnipeg calls for lows in the single digits and highs in the 20's, the Central and Mississippi flyway should get an awesome influx of migrators. Hell, I'm already seeing some migrators. Almost all the mallards I have been seeing lately are large fully mature birds. The geese have also been flying around in much larger flocks. Not the family groups of a dozen or less, but flocks of 100+. I think I'm gonna go deer hunting this weekend because its supposed to be warm and be out in the duck boat next. 
good hunting :sniper:


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm headed back to ND next Tues. Hopefully I'll get into some of the migrants. I had mainly planned this trip for pheasant hunting and family visiting, but maybe the stars will line up this year to hit it in full swing.

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hoping the warm weather would stick around until now, who knew?

Good Hunting.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, i think by next Tuesday we'll be all done. Monday nights low is 
-13c and then a high of -5c on Tuesday.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Crazy Canadians and their crazy Celcius.

Freezing at 0C and boiling at 100C makes way too much sense, Eh. Let's make it difficult, freeze at 32F and boil at 212F.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

lol yeah im heading out for deer hunting tommrow and sunday so i hope i see some migrators so i know i'll be getting some action in a few weeks.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

ADN said:


> Crazy Canadians and their crazy Celcius.
> 
> Freezing at 0C and boiling at 100C makes way too much sense, Eh. Let's make it difficult, freeze at 32F and boil at 212F.


I watch the Candian weather closely and I had to get a F/C converter.

Here is a link to one that is easy to use.

http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm

We are starting to see more and more birds showing up in NorthEast Montana also.

Nemont


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

ND will be froze also, 30s and 40s for hi's and teens and 20s for lows makes for hard water.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Bandcollector, Im interested in how you determine if a mallard is a migrator vs a local. Please explain.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scissorbill,
First off, I like your comment to Anus in the other topic. Second, we'll call it wishfull thinking (determining locals vs. migrants). Not very scientific huh. Maybe I should have gone into biology instead of business  . 
Good hunting guys


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I read this post with great dissappointment, finally got SoDak waterfowl license again this year and it looks like most everything will be froze there too by Friday but I still hope some big stuff stays open so we can get some greenheads outta the grain. Lows in the teens for the beginning of this week in SoDak, come on big winds to keep it open.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

All i gotta say is bring on the freeze and send em my way.


----------

